# wildsautreffen?!



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

moin liebe wildsautreiber-gemeinde!
wie schaut´s denn mit dem interesse bei euch aus mal ein zwangloses wildsau / alutech treffen zu besuchen / organisieren?
möglich wäre spätes frühjahr / frühsommer 2004 in einem bikepark.
um es für möglichst *alle*  einigermaßen erreichbar zu machen würde sich der neue (und sehr schöne!) bikepark in winterberg anbieten. 
also, wie sieht´s aus mit der bereitschaft? denke mal es könnte eine äusserst lustige sache werden  
-> drink and drive <-  ...und natürlich party, und grillen und musik und-und-und...
könnt eure meinung hier ja mal posten.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Oktober 2003)

also ich finds  

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. Oktober 2003)

wie watt Winterberg, wo is datt denn? hab zwar schon was gehört davon aber geritten bin ich bis jetzt nur in Todtnau, Bad Wildbad und Bischofsmais.

gruss MAUI


----------



## woodstock (6. Oktober 2003)

winterberg ist perfekt! sollte ich bis dahin endlich meine sau haben komm ich auch!


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

hi maui,
also winterberg ist im tiefsten sauerland mitten in nrw. dort entsteht gerade ein dh-park in zusammenarbeit mit den betreibern des geißkopfes. das was dort bis jetzt entstanden ist, is schon sehr geil und es wird noch geiler!
winterberg würde sich wegen der zentralen lage in d anbieten.
gruß
der wolfi
ps:info hier!


----------



## Maui (6. Oktober 2003)

na warum nicht.
wir reden hier wohl eher von 2004. 
wenn es soweit ist , warum nicht.
 MAUI


----------



## cedartec (6. Oktober 2003)

...gute Idee, Winterberg kenne ich noch aus dem Mittelteil
(3 Jahre in DO)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (6. Oktober 2003)

das is aber weit weit weg !!
aber wenns datum stimmt, bin ich dabei !


----------



## JohG (7. Oktober 2003)

na klar, ich werd auch dabei sein, und winterberg ist ja eh net weit weg


----------



## crossie (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wolfi _
> *moin liebe wildsautreiber-gemeinde!
> wie schaut´s denn mit dem interesse bei euch aus mal ein zwangloses wildsau / alutech treffen zu besuchen / organisieren?
> möglich wäre spätes frühjahr / frühsommer 2004 in einem bikepark... *



wenn der termin stimmt bin ich da.


(ups, jetzt hab ich mich verraten...)


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2003)

is schon ok crossie  
früher oder später outet sich jeder!
 
vom termin her schwebt mir so ende mai vor, strategisch günstig zwischen den bike festivals am gardasee und in willingen und natürlich muss mann noch die bundesliga berücksichtigen. gibt´s da schon termine? ich denke mal nicht, oder? aber meines wissens nach war im mai nie rennen, oder?
gruß
der wolfi

ps: sollen wir den termin dann auch im rider-mag veröffentlichen?  
*schnellwegduck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barthez (7. Oktober 2003)

Heisa!

Ja aba hallo!!! also ich wäre dann auch bereit, am Start zu sein...
Is ja nun doch n Katzensprung bis da rüber...*g*
Und den Passau-Tom pack ich auch gleich mit ein... 

Wär doch echt n Hammer, wenn das klappen würde...

Greets,

Dennis


----------



## frozen Biker (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich währe genauso dabei! Aber natürlich nur wenn meine Sau bis dahin steht!
Sieht echt geil aus! Und bis Mai müsste die Sau eigentlich zusammen sein!


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2003)

huhu...
also lula und meine wenigkeit haben uns überlegt erst die termine füe die bundesliga abzuwarten um auf die rennen rücksicht zu nehmen. aber das treffen wird wohl zu 99% stattfinden. wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon riesig  
bis denne
der wolfi


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Oktober 2003)

jau das wird ein spaß! ich denke die termine für die nexte saison (bl downhill etc) werden so anfang des jahres vom bdr bekanntgegeben, ab da haben wir dann eine ungefähre richtlinie nach der wir vernünftig planen können, damit auch keiner ne ausrede hat an der sauerei teilzunehmen   

gruß chris


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Idee!

Bis dahin dürfte mein Schweinchen auch fröhlich vor
sich hingrunzen. Obwohl's aus der Schweiz eine ganze
Ecke weg ist, würd ich mich schon auf den Weg machen.
Wird bestimmt ein Spass!

Rainer


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2003)

moin ( oink-oink   ),
wir waren gestern in winterberg um die strecken mal zu "inspizieren" und ich bin wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. die downhill-strecke ist sehr geil und hat viele sprünge die teilweise durch die steilheit des geländes eine echte herausvorderung an den inneren schweinehund sind. und der hat bei mir auch recht schnell gesiegt, nachdem ich im unteren teil einen zackigen schulter-grind an einer bretterwand gezogen habe *ggg*. der boden ist  aber recht sturzfreundlich, soll heißen : schön weich.  die gesamte strecke ist steil bis sehr steil.
der biker-x ist nicht so mein ding, für mich zu steil und zu viele kurven zu dicht hinter den sprüngen.  aber wer´s kann, bekommt dort sicherlich mächtig spass!
die north-shores sind sehr schön gezimmert und sollen bis nächstes jahr an der gesamten dh-strecke runterführen.
direkt am bike-verleih / shop und an der sehr genialen "trainingsstrecke" befindet sich ein öffentlicher camping-platz. zentrum winterberg ist auch gut erreichbar von dort aus (kneipen-lokale etc.), also ein idealer treffpunkt für die wildsautreiber-gemeinde! ob man mit parkbetreiber / campingplatz-betreiber evtl. einen extra-deal für das treffen machen kann, werde ich sicherlich über den winter auch noch in erfahrung bringen können.
aber mein erster eindruck hat sich bestätigt, dass winterberg sich sehr gut anbietet als sauen-treffpunkt.
wer sich über´s i-net einen kleinen eindruck über den bikepark machen möchte klicke bitte hier 

bis denne
der wolfi
*oink*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

ich stelle mir gerade vor wie auf dem bild da unendlich viele säue hintereinander stehen...... *grunz* dat müsse wa machen! ne wildsauparade oder polonese....mind. 100m lang oder so


----------



## pakl (22. Oktober 2003)

Bin dabei, lass uns doch mal versuchen eine fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden, ich komm aus Kiel, da kennt man sich nicht so gut in NRW aus.


----------



## woodstock (22. Oktober 2003)

schon irgendwie krass wie viele säue und ddu's sich hier im forum rumtreiben ...


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Oktober 2003)

Alutech is ja auch die beste Marke hier im Forum.
(Auf der Welt natürlich 24Bicycles) 


Gruß

Chris


----------



## Alutech Racer (23. Oktober 2003)

Wolfi das is ne gute idee ich bin dabei

gruß aus bad oeynhausen


----------



## Aggressor (12. November 2003)

da wäre ich natürlich auch am start, wenn es ein sau treffen gibt.
ist bestimmt ganz witzig wie dei einzelnen säue aufgebaut sind.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (17. November 2003)

Wäre schön, wenn einer aus dem Wildsau-Team die Email Adressen hier sammeln würde und dann mit einem Rundumschlag alle rechtzeitig informiert wann es sein soll, ich bin dabei !


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. November 2003)

hi!

schaut einfach sagen wir mal so gegen ende januar hier rein. werden es dannam besten auch hier bekannt geben.
auf jedenfall werden wir rechtzeitig bescheid geben, solle ja soviel wie möglich daran teilnehmen können.


 

gruß chris


----------



## wolfi (14. Januar 2004)

moin,
um noch mal ein datum in den raum zu werfen,
wie wärs denn mit dem hier:
2. Lauf: 08.-09. Mai Winterberg
da ist der 2. lauf zum "king of bikepark".
oder ist das datum zu dicht am gardasee-bikefestival für euch?
was haltet ihr davon?
ein weiterer nachteil wird sein, dass die dh-strecke dem training und rennen vorbehalten sein wird.
hmmmm, wenn ich´s mir so recht überlege.....doch nicht so eine gute idee.
also anderes datum!

ich gehe jetzt doch besser in´s bett.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## fkr-Mike (19. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich derweil mein alutech habe bin ich auch dabei muss nur noch schauen wie ich dahin komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (22. Januar 2004)

moin wildsautreiber-gemeinde!
kleines update zum treffen:
in abstimmung mit onkel jürgen haben wir uns erstmal auf das wochenende 14. / 15. / 16. -05.04 festgelegt. am 16. findet in winterberg unter anderem ein lauf zur "king of bikepark" rennserie statt. in wie weit und ob überhaupt wir dadurch nutzungsbeschränkungen des bikeparks in kauf nehmen müssen, ist in klärung mit der bikepark-betreiber-gesellschaft. aber die rahmenbedingungen eines rennens wären schon recht interessant. und ich denke mal der ein oder andere wildsau-treiber nimmt eh am king of bikepark teil.

updates erfolgen sobald ich eine resonanz aus winterberg bekomme.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. Januar 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> moin wildsautreiber-gemeinde!
> kleines update zum treffen:
> in abstimmung mit onkel jürgen haben wir uns erstmal auf das wochenende 14. / 15. / 16. -05.04 festgelegt. am 16. findet in winterberg unter anderem ein lauf zur "king of bikepark" rennserie statt. in wie weit und ob überhaupt wir dadurch nutzungsbeschränkungen des bikeparks in kauf nehmen müssen, ist in klärung mit der bikepark-betreiber-gesellschaft. aber die rahmenbedingungen eines rennens wären schon recht interessant. und ich denke mal der ein oder andere wildsau-treiber nimmt eh am king of bikepark teil.
> 
> ...



hi, generell finde ich die idee gar nicht schlecht, allerdings besteht die gefahr dass sich unser treffen durchs rennen eher "verläuft" denn die die am rennen teilnehmen sind halt son bische unter "stress". wäre doch schöner wenns son gemütliches wildsautreffen wär, um sich mal bischen kennenzulernen....   

gruß
chris


----------



## JohG (25. Januar 2004)

servus..
natürlich biin auch ich dabei, allerdings ne kleine verbesserung wolfi:
am 8.5 ist ein rennen und am 16.5. auch. allerdings hast du da was verdreht..king of bikepark ist der frühere termin..am 16.5 ist nur ein kleines rennen organisiert nur vom bikepark..also keine serie.
ich denke das das rennen nur sonntag stattfinden wird, bin mir aber nicht sicher, vieleicht könnte man sich am samstag ja dort treffen und für die leute die am 16.5 das rennen mitfahren wollen wäre das doch eine gute trainingsmöglichkeit.


----------



## wolfi (25. Januar 2004)

moin,
jepp! johan_es hat recht! ich habe beide termine in einen topf geschmissen, sorry. mittlereweile habe ich antwort vom bikepark winterberg bekommen. diddie schneider organisiert das rennen am 16.05. (sonntag) nur leider ist der im moment auf geschäftsreise und erst anfang februar wieder zu sprechen. es ist ein reines fun-race was an dem we dort stattfindet. also ich denke, dass der rahmen nicht zu störend ist für ein treffen unsererseits. aber bleibt eh noch offen wie sich diddie s. zu der sache äussert. der bikepark winterberg hat jegliche entscheidungsbefugnis auf ihn abgewälzt.

und viele renn- bzw. eventfreien we´s gibt es nicht mehr vor den sommerferien...
aber vorschläge sind immer gerne willkommen!!! was meint denn die wildsautreiber-gemeinde zu dem datum? meldet euch doch mal bitte.
gruß und eine schöne arbeitswoche    wünscht:
der wolfi


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. Januar 2004)

Kann mich da der Chris nur anschliessen, eine gemütliche Trefferei fände ich auch witziger. Wenn ich mich schon auf den Weg nach Winterberg mach, will ich da auch mal ein bisschen rumgurken, ohne das tausende Leute auf den Strecken unterwegs sind, was bei einem Rennwochenende garantiert der Fall sein wird. Es muss doch noch andere Dates geben? Vorschläge kann ich leider keine machen, hab keinen Plan wann wo was stattfindet, aber ich vertraue da voll auf Euch!
In diesem Sinne
Ride On!


----------



## AlutechCycles (26. Januar 2004)

hallöchen,

also die idee vom johannes finde ich auch gut. sonntag dat funrace und samstag im vorfeld das gemütliche wildsautreffen mit rumhampelei usw. so haben die racebegeisterten wildsautreiber special training und könne sonntag dann schön racen.... ohne samstags dann wie sonst bei king of bikepark race pflichttrainings seedingruns etc absolvieren zu müssen.

kann man meinereseits so notieren   

grüßchen 
chris


----------



## barthez (26. Januar 2004)

Sers!

Also ich wäre auch für ein gemütliches Wochenende ohne Streß. Der Termin ist mir persönlich recht egal, hauptsache, die Sonne scheint!   
So ein gemütliches Beisammensein mit Grillkram, Schoppen und unseren "Babies" wär doch echt ein Hammer...  

Voller Vorfreude

Dennis


----------



## kettenlutscher (27. Januar 2004)

Wie wäre es mit dem 20.5 bis 23.5, da ist ein langes WE, da ist der Donnerstag in vielen Bundesländern ein Feiertag.

Für 4 Tage lohnt sich die lange Anfahrt nach Winterberg...


----------



## wolfi (28. Januar 2004)

hi kettenlutscher,
sicherlich ist es für die weiterreisenden teilnehmer besser für 4 tage anzureisen, aber leider ist vom 21.05. - 23.05. der 1. lauf zur downhill-bundesliga in ilmenau. da wird die komplette firma alutech und die meisten teamfahrer wohl am start sein. weiterhin ist in leogang freerideparty und season-opening an dem we.
ich hänge mal den terminkalender der mtb-rider (maddin sei dank) für die uns relevanten monate an:
gruß
der wolfi 


29.04.04  	bis  	02.05.04	 Bike Festival Garda Trentino
08.05.04 	bis 	09.05.04	 Süddeutscher Dual Cup #1, Wolfach
08.05.04 	bis 	09.05.04	 Austrian King of Dirt
08.05.04 	bis 	09.05.04	 King of Bikepark #2, DH, Winterberg
16.05.04 	bis 	16.05.04	 Portugalcup #3, Paradela (Trofa), E2
16.05.04 	bis 	16.05.04	 Winterberg, Downhill im Bikepark
16.05.04 	bis 	16.05.04	 Schöckl / Graz E2 Österreich
20.05.04 	bis 	20.05.04	 Leogang: Freeride Party zum Seasonopening
22.05.04 	bis 	23.05.04	 Bundesliga Downhill #1, Ilmenau
22.05.04 	bis 	23.05.04	 Windischgarsten E2 Oberösterreich
29.05.04
11 Uhr 	bis 	30.05.04
23 Uhr	 BIke Jam#2 Freiburg
06.06.04 	bis 	06.06.04	 St. Gilgen, Österreich, DH
10.06.04 	bis 	10.06.04	 Süddeutscher Dual Cup #2, Lauffenburg
13.06.04 	bis 	13.06.04	 Maxxiscup #2, Valgrande Pajares, Spanien
13.06.04 	bis 	13.06.04	 Schladming, Österreich, DH, E2
26.06.04 	bis 	27.06.04	 King of Bikepark #3, DH, Bischofsmais
27.06.04 	bis 	27.06.04	 Portugalcup #4, Madeira, E2
27.06.04 	bis 	27.06.04	 Schruns, Österreich, E1
11.07.04 	bis 	11.07.04	 Portugalcup #5, Abrantes, E2
11.07.04
09 Uhr 	bis 	
11 Uhr	 Tauplitz, ÖSterreich, DH, E1
17.07.04 	bis 	17.07.04	 Windhaag, Österreich, 4X
18.07.04 	bis 	18.07.04	 Süddeutscher Dual Cup #3, Pirmasens
24.07.04 	bis 	25.07.04	 Bundesliga Downhill #2, Rittershausen
25.07.04 	bis 	25.07.04	 Süddeutscher Dual Cup #4, Oberndorf
29.07.04 	bis 	01.08.04	 Megavalanche, Alpe d´Huez, Frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (28. Januar 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> hi kettenlutscher,
> sicherlich ist es für die weiterreisenden teilnehmer besser für 4 tage anzureisen, aber leider ist vom 21.05. - 23.05. der 1. lauf zur downhill-bundesliga in ilmenau. da wird die komplette firma alutech und die meisten teamfahrer wohl am start sein. weiterhin ist in leogang freerideparty und season-opening an dem we.
> ich hänge mal den terminkalender der mtb-rider (maddin sei dank) für die uns relevanten monate an:
> gruß
> der wolfi



Na dann lasst uns doch gleich in Ilmenau treffen, da wollt ich mich eh als Zuschauer blicken lassen. Wenn Alutech schon vor Ort ist spricht doch nix dagegen.


----------



## McSchocko (28. Januar 2004)

Also wenn Rennen ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall da, allerdings dann schon mit training beschäftigt und die Strecke wir auch für nicht-race-teilnehmer gesperrt sein. zumindest gehe ich davon aus, denn sonst wäre ein Renn und trainigsbetrieb gar nicht möglich.
-also ich würde lieber ein anderes, freies datum bevorzugen.


----------



## wolfi (28. Januar 2004)

das ist das problem! bei einem renn-we ist die strecke nur den teilnehmern vorbehalten, alleine schon aus versicherungstechnischen gründen. und hecktischer wird´s auch für alle werden...

alternativ wäre noch der 2. bis 4. juli anzubieten.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Aggressor (28. Januar 2004)

So lasst mal nen termin festlegen sonst wird das nie was.
Ich bin dafür den von wolfi genannten Termin am 2-4.7 zu nehmen.
Bikepark Winterberg

Da kann sich nämlich jetzt noch jeder drauf einstellen bzw. planen.


Gruß Tom

Ps.: Man muß mal Nägel mit Köpfe machen.


----------



## wolfi (28. Januar 2004)

also ich pers. tendiere auch mehr zu dem 02-04. 07.
da haben wir´s dann (hoffentlich) auch kuschelig warm   .
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## barthez (30. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Also das vorgeschlagene WE is doch echt praktisch, da is wenigstens ziemlich sicher schönes Wetter! Und das Bier läuft dann auch besser...*g*
Ich bin DAFÜR!!!

Bis dennsen, Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkr-Mike (30. Januar 2004)

also juli fänd ich auch super nur dann wo in winterberg dann naja für uns bayern ist des schon a stück und wärs lieber am geißkopf aber wie schon gesagt wurde mann muss nägeln mit köpfen machen also mir ists wurscht de gaude sand ma scho a paar kilometer wert


----------



## Deleted 10349 (31. Januar 2004)

Also ich würd den Termin jetzt auf den 02.-04. Juli 2004 festnageln
sonst wird das nie was, jeder der kommen mag kann sich lang genug drauf einstellen und sichs so einrichten das er/sie Zeit hat.
@Wolfi: Mach das doch mal bitte fix, dann ist Ruhe und ein Termin steht


----------



## wolfi (3. Februar 2004)

guten morgen liebe freunde des gepflegten bergabfahrens,
liebe wildsautreiber-gemeinde,
veehrte und geschätzte dreckspringer.

in übereinstimmung mit onkel jürgen haben wir einen termin für unser wildsau-treffen!
alutech proudly presents: 

*SCHWEINETREIBEN*

vom freitag den 14.05.04 bis sonntag den 16.05.04.

details werden in kürze folgen, ebenfalls eine e-mail adresse für die anmeldung.

so, bis denne
wolfi


----------



## DH-Man (9. Februar 2004)

Hallöle Freunde,

Termin wäre schon OK... aber ich habe keine Sau nur ein Alutech FR. (schluchtz)   
Ich würde aber sehr gerne beim Treffen dabei sein !!

Ich denke die Alutech Gemeinde hat da kein problem mit ??


----------



## wolfi (9. Februar 2004)

DH-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Freunde,
> 
> Termin wäre schon OK... aber ich habe keine Sau nur ein Alutech FR. (schluchtz)
> Ich würde aber sehr gerne beim Treffen dabei sein !!
> ...



hey dh-man!
kein problem...die schweinetreiber sind eine tolerante rasse und alles was die alutech schmiede verlassen hat ist recht herzlich willkommen   
bis denne
der wolfi


----------



## frozen Biker (9. März 2004)

Also mit dem 14.5 und 16.5 ist das jetzt fest? Viele wollten das doch im Juli machen! Warum ist denn das nun so früh?   
Echt schade! Dann werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein! 
Bis dahin ist nämlich mein Schweinchen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht fertig!        


Naja aber wenns ja schön wird,
werdet ihr das wohl auch irgendwann nochmal machen und dann werde ich dabei sein!


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2004)

@ all:
das trefen wird jetzt definitiv am 14. / 15. / 16. -05.04  in winterberg / kappe in dem bikepark an der bobbahn stattfinden. vom bikeparkbetreiber aus gibt es keinen einwand und diddie schneider als rennausrichter am sonntag hat sich nach 2-maligen anmailen immer noch nicht gemeldet. also wird er wohl nix dagegen haben  . ich bin noch in verhandelung mit dem campingplatzbetreiber direkt am bikepark wegen einem speziellen platz für uns abseits der dauercamper wo wir ein wenig feiern können und auch ein feuer nicht stört. um den organisationsaufwand möglichst gering zu halten, hat jeder seinen campingplatz selber zu bezahlen (ordern ist etwas anderes) und das bikepark-ticket sollte auch jeder selber kaufen (wir können gerne einen evtl. "gruppentarif" erfragen). verpflegung sollte auch jeder für sich in die hand nehmen. sobald ich etwas neues erfahre, werde ich es hier posten.
bis denne
der wolfi
-oink-oink


----------



## downhillsau (9. März 2004)

Hallo an die Wildsaugemeide!
Natürlich sind die Ascherslebener Alutech-Racer mit Feuerhaar und der WDH "Firehair Edition"(Insider) auch dabei.
Wie wärs denn mit einem großen Spanferkelfressen???  
Ja,ich weiss,ein lieber, kleiner Freund von uns,aber passt ja schliesslich zum Wildsautreffen.
Würde mich auch bereit erklären,das Ferkel zu organisieren.

Dann mal noch was anderes an Chris oder Wolfi.Gehts dann schon Freitag los oder erst Sa(wegen Urlaub nehmen)?

Viel Grüsse aus ASL
der Arschi   -manche kennen mich auch als Thomas


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2004)

spanferkel?   
wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich bei essen (und bier) schlecht nein sagen kann!
also ich fänd´s ok, wie lange vorher musst du denn dann bescheid wissen wegen der anzahl leute? und hast du auch die technischen möglichkeiten? ich habe nur nen landmann grill für 4,99- euro...der wird das wohl nicht verkraften mit der spanferkelei.
wegen der treffen-dauer, wir haben uns das so vorgestellt, wer will anreise freitags ab mittag. aber soll ja ein ganz zwangloses treffen werden. ich werde auf jeden fall schon freitags ab späten vormittag dort sein. eventuell auch schon ab donnerstag abends... je nachdem wie viel orga-kram das noch so gibt.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## McSchocko (10. März 2004)

Also spanferkel fände ich auch cool. nur müssen wir aufpassen, das der Arschi nicht alles alleine Futtert, bei seinem Appetit. "Also ich habe immer noch kein Sättigungsgefühl"  
Wenn das ganze beim rennen ist, werde ich wohl auch schon am Freitag da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (10. März 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Wegen dem Ferkel mache ich mich schlau(Größe und so).Grill werde ich dann auch mitbringen.
Und so´n Vich kriegt ne ganze Menge Leute satt(an alle,die mich anscheinend genau kennen) oder soll ich doch lieber ne Kuh mitbringen????-aber ne,da brauche ich ja einen extra Anhänger.Würde aber bestimmt lustig aussehen,die Kuh auf so´n offenen Hänger und dann über die Bahn.

ich sage dann so schnell wie möglich bescheid.
bis denne der "Vielfraß" Arschi


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2004)

also gegen eine kuh wird jürgen wohl was haben *ggg*
ich würde sagen, wir machen mal eine schöne anmeldeadresse für das treffen *zu-lula-rüberschiel* incl. der option sich für das spanferkelessen anzumelden. dann kannst du besser planen und wir machen dann in winterberg eine umlage deiner unkosten, ok?
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## frozen Biker (11. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, dann ist ja fast alles geregel. 
Bleibt nur noch eine art Erkennungszeichen! Fals einer der noch nie in einem Bikepark war *mich anguck* nicht weiß wie er sich da zurecht findet! Außerdem weiß man ja auch nicht wie jeder hier aussieht! Mann könnte es höchstens am Bike erkennen. Aber es währe vielleicht auch sinvoll hier mal Pics von allen den Leuten rein zu setzten, die dort hin kommen wolln!
Ist nur ein vorschlag!   
Gruß Martin


----------



## wolfi (11. März 2004)

ich denke wir werden uns schon alle erkennen, ich kann mir eh keine nahmen, geschweige denn gesichter merken *g*. ne, aber hast schon recht, wir sollten schon erkennungstechnisch etwas organisieren. evtl. hat ja jemand eine idee??? sollte aber auch umsetzbar sein... wie wär´s denn rechte hand ein bier und linke hand ´ne kippe   ?
auf jeden fall werde ich versuchen (bin noch in verhandelung) für uns auf dem camping (direkt am bikepark - übungsparcour) ein extraplatz zu bekommen, an dem wir uns zusammenrotten können. 
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Deleted 10349 (12. März 2004)

eine Nelke im Knopfloch vielleicht   
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal sagen Freitag ab xx Uhr da oder da
und dann werden wir uns schon finden oder? Jeder der auf einem Gefährt von
Alutech sitzt wird sowieso angelabbert  
Die Idee mit den Fotos ist auch net blöd, brauchen ja nicht alle aber 
zumindest die "Hauptpersonen" welche sich der Organisation angenommen 
haben. Damit wir ihnen auch entsprechend huldigen können.


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2004)

erster    mit nelke


----------



## frozen Biker (13. März 2004)

Gut, aber noch was!  
Was macht ihr mit euern Biks? Ich meine wenn ihr da übernachtet!
Die müssen doch irgendwie weckgeschlossen werden! Denn keines der Biks die da ankommen wird wohl ein schnäpchen sein.... Ich meine unter den vielen Dh Säuen brauch ich mein Hardride ja nicht abschließen!


----------



## McSchocko (14. März 2004)

Also am besten verstaut man die Räder wie immer, beim Rennen...


----------



## downhillsau (17. März 2004)

Spanferkelnews!

Hallo an die Orga des Wildsautreffens.
Das mit dem Spanferkel ist in Arbeit.Habe mal die Mutter vom feuerhaar gefragt(ist Tierärztin) und die kennt ja nun genug Leute,wo wir so´n kleines ferkelchen zum günstigen Taler herbekommen können.Genaues kann ich aber erst Anfang April sagen.
Das mit dem Anmelden ist ne gute Idee.
Bis denne 
der Arschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. März 2004)

ich habe mal wieder etwas gebastelt und ein anmeldeformular gestrickt.
das findet ihr hier 
ich hoffe ihr macht regen gebrauch davon.
@arschi aka downhillsau:
bis wann brauchst du denn die spanferkelesseranzahl (tolles wort *g*)?
dann würden wir uns rechtzeitig kurzschließen.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. April 2004)

also nur mal so nebenbei
der tomtom kommt auch mitm dennis 

see ya bis denn


----------



## frozen Biker (11. April 2004)

Wir können ja sagen das wir uns am Freitag von 7-8 Uhr am Parkplatts Bremberg zusammen finden sollen! Den Parkplatz findet ja wohl auch jeder!
(hoffentlich)
So währe es nämlich kein Prob!
Wie ist das nun mit dem Campingplatz? Ham wa den?
Müssen wir Zelte Mitbringen!?!?! Wohl, oder?


----------



## wolfi (13. April 2004)

moin,
mal kurzes update:
bis jetzt habe ich noch kein feedback vom campingplatz. der kerl ruft nicht zurück und ist nie da wenn ich ihn anrufen will   
zelt solltest du auf jeden fall mitbringen, es sei denn du schläfst im hochsauerland gerne bei nachts sicherlich 1-stelligen temperaturen draussen.
zu allem überfluß habe ich gerade eben erfahren dass ich erst freitag nachmittag von einer geschäftsreise nach deutschland zurückkomme, sodaß ich sicherlich erst freitagnacht bzw. samstagmorgen in winterberg sein kann.
aber schaun mer mal.
gruß
der wolfi
ps: da fehlen noch einige anmeldungen!


----------



## cedartec (13. April 2004)

Hi Saugemeinde,

 ...ich kann doch nicht zum Treffen kommen. Mucho Gusto mit dem Spanferkel und mächtigen Spass beim Fahren. Macht ein paar Pics für die Schweine die nicht dabei sein können....  

Cheers, cedartec


----------



## frozen Biker (13. April 2004)

Mein Beileid!
Aber ich glaube ich kann doch mitkommen! Kann dich ja vertreten!  
Anmelden tue ich mich später! Jetzt noch nicht! Da es noch nicht 100% sicher ist Wolfi!
Und für alle die die Freitagsabend kommen können! Währe die Zeit und der Ort praktisch zum treffen oder hat jemand was dagegen?

cya Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. April 2004)

parkplatz bremberg? ist das der parkplatz an der bundesstrasse zur bikepark einfahrt (da wo die bobbahn oder son ding über die strasse geht?).
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## frozen Biker (14. April 2004)

Jo der Parkplatz an der B 236
aber man kann hier alles gut sehn:


----------



## wolfi (21. April 2004)

update  
ich habe heute endlich jemanden von dem campingplatz ( nach dem 10587945ten versuch) an die strippe bekommen. also ein gruppenplatz ist kein problem, ein (kleines) lagerfeuer auch nicht und party sowieso nicht  .
ich habe des weiteren noch eine e-mail adresse bekommen an die ich das alles nochmals in schrift und wort gefasst habe. ich hoffe auf eine durchweg positive antwort und habe auch nach einem gruppentarif gefragt. einige haben sich ja schon über meine seite angemeldet, meine bitte nun an alle die planen zu kommen:
meldet euch bitte hier an!
downhillsau benötigt auch eine ungefähre teilnehmerzahl für das spanferkelessen!!!! wichtig!
und es sind natürlich *alle* alutechpiloten und nicht nur die wildsautreiber eingeladen.   
also am 01.05. will ich dem campingplatzbetreiber eine ungefähre teilnehmerzahl mitteilen.
bis jetzt sind es ca. 16 personen.
also......anmelden!!!!
bis denne
der wolfi


----------



## barthez (26. April 2004)

Sou!

Ich hab mir mal überlegt, dass so eine Spanwutz ja auch ordentlich begossen werden will und mich dazu entschieden, mit Hilfe einer Zapfanlage für "immerkühles Pils" zu sorgen.  
Ein 30-Literfaß kostet etwa 60.- , ich denke, da kommen wir preislich auch ganz gut weg.
Gläsertechnisch kann ja jeder sein ganz persönliches Lieblingsstampferl mitbringen, zur Not hab ich dann auch noch Becher da.
Cola und Limo für Mischerei sollte jeder selbst mitbringen.

Also, was haltet ihr davon?  

Gruß Dennis


----------



## wolfi (27. April 2004)

also ich find´s gut, bier sowieso, aber kaltes ...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. April 2004)

barthez schrieb:
			
		

> Sou!
> 
> Ich hab mir mal überlegt, dass so eine Spanwutz ja auch ordentlich begossen werden will und mich dazu entschieden, mit Hilfe einer Zapfanlage für "immerkühles Pils" zu sorgen.
> Ein 30-Literfaß kostet etwa 60.- , ich denke, da kommen wir preislich auch ganz gut weg.
> ...


dann nehm ich nen kasten coke mit wenn im focus noch platz is, mal schaun.
unsre 2 säue, zapfanlage, mein-dein zeuch, kasten, mol schaun


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2004)

moin, hier freesoul (am schreiben) und speedfire (am danebensitzen)...
hat irgendwer von den säuen was dagegen, wenn wir uns -nur am samstag, sind auch abends wieder weg  - zu der lustigen runde dazugesellen? Haben uns nämlich _zufällig_ dazu entschieden, am samstag nach winterberg zu fahren...

Einwände bitte posten 

Achja, vielleicht fahren wir irgendwann ja auch mal alutech...


mit verregneten grüßen,

hannes

ps.: Gibts da nicht gruppenrabatt für die liftkarte? Könnten wir uns -wenn- da evtl. auch einklinken?
pps.: @ christina: Juhuu, endlich fahr ich dochmal mit dir


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. April 2004)

was!?! 
ihr bleibt natürlich zuhause !

@ hannes
das neue hardtail is doch cool,vieleicht haste ja den mal zuhause stehn


----------



## woodstock (28. April 2004)

nixnix, den hannes nehm ich im handgepäck mit


----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2004)

moin,
natürlich kann jeder kommen der bekehrungswillig ist   
gruß
der wolfi
ps: wir wildsau und alutechfahrer sind doch sehr tolerant, sogar evil rider oder biker 17 dürften erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (3. Mai 2004)

@wolfi
...bist Du Dir in punkto evil rider sicher?  möönsch bist Du tolerant!

cheers, gerhard


----------



## barthez (4. Mai 2004)

Guuuude!

Jungs, was loos???
Nich mal mehr 2 Wochen bis Partytime, ich will Vorfreude erleben!!!
Leute, das wird ein Riesenspaß...
Hab Freitag schon 14 Pils in den Kühlschrank gelegt, jeden Tag eins bis Stichtag...als Wildsautreffenkalender!   
Also bitte, versprht Freeeeeeude, Freeeeeeude!!! *grins*

Gruß Dennis


----------



## barthez (4. Mai 2004)

ich möchte ein Ü für versprüht kaufen, bitte!


----------



## cedartec (4. Mai 2004)

"Ü" geschenkt -


----------



## crossie (5. Mai 2004)

wenn ich sie fertig bekomm bin ich auch dabei... aber wohl eher spontan, nicht mit anmeldung und kram...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Mai 2004)

OLEEEEEEEEEE OLEEEEEEEEE

bald isses soweit 

OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

dann wird bald  zu :kotz: und das zu  und


----------



## casimodo (6. Mai 2004)

das paßt zwar nit, aber ich als alter specialized dual rentner würde auch gerne mal dabei sein...leider muß ich am sonntag morgen wieder in göttingen sein...wer also früher nach hause fährt und sich nicht zu schade ist, einen markenfremden langzeitstudenten mitzunehmen...give me a call.
also...wer samstag abend richtung gö fährt...MELDEN...danke.

so long


----------



## wolfi (7. Mai 2004)

update!!!!
für alle die vorhaben auf dem campingplatz am bikepark zu übernachten hier die adresse:
E.A. Butz 
Kapperundweg - 59955 Winterberg 
Tel.: 02981 / 1776 
wir sind angemeldet als "markentreffen alutech / wildsau".
bitte an der information / anmeldung am eingang melden. sollte die information nicht besetzt sein, bitte die dort vorhandene sprechanlage benutzen und herrn engemann verlangen. der ist der chef dort und weiß bescheid. oder mich auf dem handy kontaktieren: 01708036562
ich werde am freitag ab mittag dort sein.
infos zum camping incl. anfahrtbeschreibung gibt es hier 

so, jetzt müssen wir petrus nur noch eine jungfrau opfern damit das wetter auch gut wird  

alle die sich per mail bei mir gemeldet haben bekommen noch separate infos zugesendet.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Maui (7. Mai 2004)

shice kann leider nicht komme, war aber auch abzusehen     

ich wünsch euch auf jedenfall schonmal viel spaß   

und wenn ihr am 4. Juni zeit habt und in der nähe Saarbrooklyns seit kommt auf unseren EVENT
cu MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (8. Mai 2004)

wenns auch stürmt und schneit ich wollt nächstes WE eh nach winterberg, denk mal ich bin samstag dabei


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (10. Mai 2004)

den spass schau ich mir auch mal an! ....... naja mein porno rotes azonic ist zwar keine alutech.....ABER NE SAU IST ES!    grins .....wir sehen uns am we!


----------



## woodstock (10. Mai 2004)

wie kommt man eigentlich vom bahnhof zur strecke? ist das irgendwie ausgeschildert oder ist beides in unmittelbarer nähe zueinander?


----------



## wolfi (11. Mai 2004)

hallo woodstock.
ich habe die mal zwei kartenausschnitte zusammengebastelt auf dem du genau den bahnhof (rechter ausschnitt) und den campingplatz auf dem linken ausschnitt (abgesofteter kreis).
ist also nicht so weit (aber bergauf   )
bis zum we
der wolfi


----------



## Moe (11. Mai 2004)

Hoi,

wer sucht noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Raum *Dresden/Chemnitz* nach Winterberg zum Sautreffen? Alleine wird mir die Fahrt etwas zu teuer, könnte es mir aber leisten, wenn sich noch 1 oder 2 Leute finden, die ich in meinem Kombi mitnehmen könnte  . Also wer Interesse hat, meldet sich bitte umgehend per PM oder hier im Thread.


----------



## McSchocko (11. Mai 2004)

Jou, wird fett am WE. Ich denke, wir kommen so gegen späten Nachmittag am Samstag und holen uns dann am Sonntag ne Tageskarte für den Lift, mal sehen. Wird bestimmt cool   
achja, der Giacomo vom X-Ride/Nox Team kommt auch noch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barthez (12. Mai 2004)

Guude!

Also, 60 Liter Pilsbiergetränk sind bestellt...hoffe, ihr bringt guten Durst mit!!!
Denkt bitte an Gläser/Becher.

Was macht eigentlich die Spanwutz? Steht das noch?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2004)

oh dennis.....  
dafür bekommst du auch ´nen fetten knutsch am freitag.
von der wutz weiß ich nix genaues nicht, leider.
hiermit appeliere ich nochmals an downhillsau sich doch bitte umgehend bei mir zu melden!!!! sonst kann ich noch "ersatzwurst" beschaffen.
ps: ab freitag soll das wetter sonnig werden  
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (12. Mai 2004)

wolfi du könntest auch ein paar von deinen flammenbögen mitbringen (0001 und 0002)! würde dir glatt 1-5 davon abkaufen!!! grins...wir sehen uns freitag!


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2004)

kein problem!
die hätte ich eh eingepackt


----------



## theworldburns (12. Mai 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> kein problem!
> die hätte ich eh eingepackt



ich hoffe auch die eightball dingers


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2004)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe auch die eightball dingers



alles dabei


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute könnte mir eventuell, wenn er hat, jemand einen Hayes adapter für 203 Scheibe (schnellspanner/Is 2000) Mit bringen und mir für den Samstag ausleihen?
Wenn es geht auch die 4 Schrauben. Das müsste ich nur wissen sonst bräuchte ich ja nicht kommen! Mein Händler sagte mir das der Adapter letzten Samstag hier währe bis heute nichts von gehört! Desswegen frage ich! Gruß Martin!

Und danke schonmal


----------



## wolfi (13. Mai 2004)

hi martin,
ich kann dir den kleinen adapter (hinten) incl. 180er scheibe mitbringen. aber ansonsten hat jürgen auch immer viel krams mit.


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Für hinten habe ich ja alles!
Hmm, aber wenn der Jürgen den dann nicht dabei hat dann steh ich da und kann nicht fahren, dann währe die lange Fahrt umsonst.
Ich kann den Jürgen ja mal anmailen!


----------



## McSchocko (13. Mai 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute könnte mir eventuell, wenn er hat, jemand einen Hayes adapter für 203 Scheibe (schnellspanner/Is 2000) Mit bringen und mir für den Samstag ausleihen?
> Wenn es geht auch die 4 Schrauben. Das müsste ich nur wissen sonst bräuchte ich ja nicht kommen! Mein Händler sagte mir das der Adapter letzten Samstag hier währe bis heute nichts von gehört! Desswegen frage ich! Gruß Martin!
> 
> Und danke schonmal


Also machsu einfach fette Unterlegschieben (Am besten die Distanzstücke von V-Brake Klötzen) unter lange schrauben und kannst somit auch fette Scheiben fahren. Ansonsten geht j auch fast alles ohne VR bremse     Hätte höchstesn noch den Adapter für Dorado/200mm hayes über, aber ich denke, das passt nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, sorry aber ich habe leider noch nicht ganz die Ahnung davon kann nur sagen das ich eine Hayes HFX 9HD habe die Gabel hat IS2000 und Schnellspanner. Also weiß ich leider nicht ob der Adapter für die 200mm dorado passt, und wie gesagt die schrauben fehlen ja auch!
@Freesoul das währe ja top dann könnte ich die Grimeca ja mal probe fahren!  
Wenn es keine Andere Möglichkeit gäbe könnten wir das ja mal kurz so machen aber nur wenn du damit wirklich einverstanden bist!
Ob das alles Passt weiß ich nicht! Mit unterlegscheiben bestimmt! Kann ich ja welche mitbringen aber von der Dicke der scheiben her weiß ich das nicht da die Hayes ja sehr dünne Scheiben haben!

Gruß Martin


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Hi ja kann ich machen! 
Aber eventuell brauchen wir das doch nicht! Der Jürgen bringt mir eine Bremse für das Wochenende mit. Dann kann ich die den Samstag fahren und du bräuchtest deine nicht abmontieren! 
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank;-)
Ach und wenn einer doch noch einen Adapter mit 4 Schrauben verleihen könnte und das auch will, kann sich ja melden! Aber ne Vollständige Bremse könnte ich jetzt bekommen!

Danke an alle!


----------



## jona$ (13. Mai 2004)

ohuu man, ich muss am samstag zum fussball nach dortmund (geburtstagsgeschenk fürn kumpel), dabei hätt ich auch so bock auf meine persönliche winterberg-saisoneröffnung 

vielleicht kann ich ja den romeo dazu überreden, am sonntag nochmal mit mir hinzufahren


----------



## TinglTanglTom (13. Mai 2004)

ich habe hayes adapter für volgende passungen:

IS 00  schnellspanner für 203 hayes
IS 00  steckachse für 203 hayes
IS 00  schnellspanner für 180 hayes
alles VR
ich pack sie mal ein, meld dich bei mir!
kann dir auch evtl adapter verkaufen, brauch warscheinlich keinen mehr, aber mal sehn !


ich pack mich jetzt hin,laaaange autofahrt!
 also bis morgen nachmittag ihr säue !!

greetz


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Das währe auch nicht schlecht! Kannst ja mal mitbringen!
Auch mit Schrauben? Währe Top!
Ohne die Schrauben kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen!
Also bis übermorgen!
Gruß Martin


----------



## JDEM (13. Mai 2004)

Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag! Hoffe das Wetter wird bis dahin noch besser,
will dann auch mal ne Wildsau hart rannehmen


----------



## casimodo (14. Mai 2004)

...war ja klar das es regnet 
egala, alles gepackt und um halb zwölf geht es richtung winterberg.
bis nachhher ihr säue....so long


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (14. Mai 2004)

moep moep-----max 14 grad temp laut www.wetter.de ohweh im uplande ist es mal wieder frisch und feucht, egal, wir kommen....hehe!!


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Mai 2004)

Kommen am Samstag nachmittag nach Winterberg!
Freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (14. Mai 2004)

Viel Spaß euch allen     !


----------



## McSchocko (14. Mai 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Das währe auch nicht schlecht! Kannst ja mal mitbringen!
> Auch mit Schrauben? Währe Top!
> Ohne die Schrauben kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen!
> Also bis übermorgen!
> Gruß Martin



nur mal ebend so 'ne dumme Frage: Schon mal was von Baumarkt gehört? Da soll es gerüchten zufolge auch schrauben zu kaufen geben    Bitte nicht böse auffassen, aber die dinger krigste echt an jeder ecke...


----------



## frozen Biker (14. Mai 2004)

Ja klar das stimmt schon nur ist es so das ich die ja mit bestellt habe.
Und dann hätte ich hinetrher zu viele Schrauben hier rum fliegen!
Auch wenn die kaum was kosten währe das dumm. Und ich hatte auch wirklich keine Zeit in den Baumarkt zu gehen!


----------



## frozen Biker (14. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub nicht das iwr uns irgendwo treffen! Da viele ja auch heute schon da sind! Aber man wird sich schon finden!  
Oder hat Jürgen nicht einen Stand oder so aufgebaut? 
Ich meine wir müssen unsere Sachen ja irgendwo unterkriegen!?!?!


----------



## cedartec (14. Mai 2004)

Nochmals an alle Saureiter, viel Spass am Wochenende in Winterberg!!!

Bin gespannt auf die Kommentare und Pics,
vielleicht gibt es ein 2tes Treffen....

   
...tja und was mir sonst noch so einfällt,

cheers, gerhard


----------



## McSchocko (15. Mai 2004)

Treffpunt ist auf dem Zeltplatz, da einfach sagen, dass man zum Alutech Treffen will und man kann sich dazu stellen. Wir fahren so gegen 4 los, sind dann um 6 oder so da... Hoffentlich ist das Bier kalt und das Schwein warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndHandJesus (16. Mai 2004)

hehe! war super nettes treffen....wir mussten ja leider gestern abend schopn los ( waren ja aber freitag um 14 uhr schon da...grins)!


----------



## DH-Corn (16. Mai 2004)

Fands nur ******** das ihr meint die ganze Strecke besetzten zu müssen


----------



## DH-Corn (16. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab wenige die die NS sachen so gedroppt sind wie die alufahrer und mich haben die nicht im geringsten behindert...ich bin sowohl DH als auch den FreeX und den evil eye gefahren, ca. 20 abfahrten.
> Fand übrigens bis auf die fotosession (die ja wohl wirklich nicht so lang war) überhaupt nicht, dass die die strecke irgendwie *besetzt* hätten...Und da es ein alutech-treffen war, musste man damit rechnen dass es an diesem tag sehr viele alutechfahrer geben könnte! Also ned so anpinkeln...


man muss aber nicht direkt auf der Strecke stehen oder?
sonst war es ja ok


----------



## theworldburns (16. Mai 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> Fands nur ******** das ihr meint die ganze Strecke besetzten zu müssen




wann soll das gewesen sein? mich hat niemand behindert und ich bin sicher 20 mal den dh gefahren, eher mehr

die gegrillte/gebratene sau gestern abends hat übrigens vorzüglich gemundet


----------



## frozen Biker (16. Mai 2004)

In Winterberg was schon zimlich geil!
Nur von dem Wildsautreffen habe ich nicht wirklich was mitbekommen!
Das kam aber bestimmt daher das ich Samstags ankahm und auch Samstags wieder gegangen bin! Von daher. Aber der Bikepark selber ist hammer!


----------



## DH-Corn (16. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nur einmal das Alutech-Team angetroffen, da hatten wir aber grad selber evil eye drops fotografiert...behindert wurde ich beim fahren kein einziges mal. Aber ich glaube dass du diesen Jump von denen auf der DH-Strecke meinst, direkt nach dem Nortshore oder? Da standen die schon n paar Minuten glaub ich...


jo und wen der Shore zu Ende war und man den Weg weiter zum DH gefahren ist da standen die auch bestimmt ne Stunde rum von wegen Foto und so!


----------



## DH-Corn (16. Mai 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> In Winterberg was schon zimlich geil!
> Nur von dem Wildsautreffen habe ich nicht wirklich was mitbekommen!
> Das kam aber bestimmt daher das ich Samstags ankahm und auch Samstags wieder gegangen bin! Von daher. Aber der Bikepark selber ist hammer!



bis auf den "Roadgap" wo man einfach frontal auf den Weg knallt!


----------



## woodstock (16. Mai 2004)

is doch schnuppe, wenn die da stehen! haben niemand behindert und hättest ja gucken können, denn mehr technik als du haben die allemal! haben paar richtig fette aktionen gerissen die jungs!
an sonsten park war hammageil ... die in die dh strecke eingefügten drops waren geil, auch wenn man sie, wenn man sie mit mittlerem tempo genommen hat, meists ins flat gekommen ist. naja denke wenn man mal was länger trainiert und die strecke studiert sollte da mehr drinne sein! der wegdrop war eigentlich ok, die 2te wegüberquerung aus dem hang raus fand ich schlimmer, weil man da net viel machen könnte.


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (16. Mai 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH Nein Sie haben Willi getötet  
Willi war ma ne richtig leckere Sau muss sagen dass das mal ein Hammer Wochenende war.....
Besonders gefreut hats mich das ich nur 3 Bodenproben genommen habe  
Naja ich würde jedesmal wieder kommen auch wenn ich keine Sau hab   
Geiles Treffen


----------



## McSchocko (16. Mai 2004)

Juhuu! Super Wochenende. Willi hat sich tapfer geopfert um uns satt zu machen, was ich ihm hoch anrechne   Ansonsten auch alles ganz lustig. Nur die Strecken im Park waren ja nicht sooo der Burner, weil halt keine wirklich anspruchsvollen Sachen drin sind. Aber spaß hat's gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (16. Mai 2004)

Kurz und knapp: Ich fands gut!! 

Super auch das Jürgen bis Sontagabend da war, so konnte mein geknacktes Schaltauge gleich ersetzt werden


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Mai 2004)

es war einfach nur sau giel !
greetz


----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2004)

moin-moin liebe sautreibe-gemeinde und dunstkreis.
es war ein ganz grosses wochenende in super entspannter atmosphäre.
ich habe supernette leute kennengelernt mit denen ich jederzeit wieder gerne biken gehe. trotz recht minimalistischer planung und (fast) keiner organisation hat alles toll geklappt, oder evtl. gerade desshalb???
nun ja, als fazit bleibt für mich stehen:
- wetter war ok, nachts etwas zu kalt  
- willi war der beste! (vielen dank nochmals an thomas für die beschaffung des spanferkels!)
- das bier war immer lecker und kalt.! (dank nochmals an dennis!)
- auch veganer sind menschen  . (gruß nach göttingen)
- dauercamper sind doof!
- es wird garantiert ein 2tes wildsautreffen geben!!!!! wann und wo schaun mer mal...

schade fand ich nur, dass doch einige die ihr kommen zugesagt hatten nicht gesichtet wurden. und damit bei dem nächsten treffen nicht so viele Kosten in der luft hängen bleiben, wird im vorfeld sicherlich ein unkostenbeitrag erhoben werden.

@ aggro-korn: dann musst du nicht den chickenway fahren, dann wärst auch du ohne jegliche behinderung durchgekommen. und das gesamte photoshooting hat nur gut 1 1/2 h gedauert. aber is schon ok wenn du kein verständnis für pr-arbeit hast...du hast uns jedenfalls nicht gestört.
ps: warum hast du uns das nicht an ort und stelle gesagt wenn du dich von uns behindert gefühlt hast?

bis denne
der wolfi


----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2004)

@all:
wer bilder gemacht hat, bitte unter verwendung dieser e-mail addi an mich schicken: [email protected]
ich habe leider meine kamera vergessen und habe kein einziges bild  
ich möchte ein kleines resumee des treffens auf meiner seite bringen und da wären einige bilder recht chic. egal was, alles schicken (habe dsl-flat).
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## doppelkorn (17. Mai 2004)

joa war ne richtig nette runde, vorallen von freitag auf samstag *g* man denke da an vincent vegan   
@ dennis hier ist unsere seite wollte ich dir ja noch sagen   *klick*   falls dennis hier net vertreten ist kann es ja tom oder so ausrichten   

ich verbleibe mit vorfreude aufs nächste treffen


----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf den "Roadgap" wo man einfach frontal auf den Weg knallt!




du meinst die elende homo kante wenn man das erste mal über den richtigen wander/waldweg da kommt? ja die is echt kacke, das is keine fahrtechniksache oder so sondern es bremst einfach nur hohl, könnte man echt wieder auffüllen, letztes jahr war die mistkante noch nich da...


----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> is doch schnuppe, wenn die da stehen! haben niemand behindert und hättest ja gucken können, denn mehr technik als du haben die allemal! haben paar richtig fette aktionen gerissen die jungs!
> an sonsten park war hammageil ... die in die dh strecke eingefügten drops waren geil, auch wenn man sie, wenn man sie mit mittlerem tempo genommen hat, meists ins flat gekommen ist. naja denke wenn man mal was länger trainiert und die strecke studiert sollte da mehr drinne sein! der wegdrop war eigentlich ok, die 2te wegüberquerung aus dem hang raus fand ich schlimmer, weil man da net viel machen könnte.



ja eben diese 2te wegüberquerung meint er wohl, der erste "gap" über das wegchen is ja wirklich nich der rede wert aber trotzdem funny


----------



## DH-Corn (17. Mai 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> @ aggro-korn: dann musst du nicht den chickenway fahren, dann wärst auch du ohne jegliche behinderung durchgekommen. und das gesamte photoshooting hat nur gut 1 1/2 h gedauert. aber is schon ok wenn du kein verständnis für pr-arbeit hast...du hast uns jedenfalls nicht gestört.
> ps: warum hast du uns das nicht an ort und stelle gesagt wenn du dich von uns behindert gefühlt hast?
> 
> bis denne
> der wolfi



sag mal ner Gruppe von 20 Leuten das sie im Weg stehen ohne dumm angemacht zu werden da hat ich kein Bock drauf !

Und die mit ihren Wildsau DHlern hätten wohl nicht viel gemerkt wen sie danach über mich rollen


----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2004)

hmmm, waren aber nur 8 leutchen: 5 fahrer, onkel jürgen, der fotograph und meine wenigkeit (ok....ich gehe für 2 durch  )
wenn du damit ein problem gehabt hast und uns bescheid gegeben hättest, wäre ich der letzte gewesen der dich dafür anmachen würde.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben Post


merci   



			
				Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tom: Das Geilste war sowieso wie du sowohl beim Aufhängen des Bikes am Lift gestolpert bist als auch wie du dich beim Versuch, in den Sessel einzusteigen, nochmal auf die Fresse gepackt hast  Und anschließend noch den Sitz aus Versehen hochgeklappt um dann irgendwann endlich einzusteigen...das war der Hammer


   gibt´s davon evtl. auch peinliches bildmaterial?
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## woodstock (17. Mai 2004)

leider hab ich die aktion mit dem sessellift verpasst! die geilste aktion die ich vom tom mitgekriegt hab war sein abgang zwischen den beiden steilstücken ... waren gerade gut angekommen, auf einmal raschelts im busch und der tom steht da *g*


----------



## barthez (17. Mai 2004)

Oooh Mann, war das ein geiles Wochenende!

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wieder ein Wochenende nur mit beknackten Fahrradfahrern!!!
Hoffe, wir bekommen das irgendwann nochmal so hin...mit etwas mehr Organisation vielleicht?!

Als denn,

Gruß Dennis  


Ach ja...Willis letzte Ehre:


----------



## Pogo-Ride (17. Mai 2004)

haha wie geil . der wolfi und die sau
also ich fand auch das es ein richtig cooles und gelungenes Wochenende war . OBWOHL ich nicht fahren konnte      naja aus so sachen lernt man 
Hoffe dass es bald wieder ein solches treffen gibt .. also denn
Grüße .. jan


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Mai 2004)

also die sache im lift war echt brutal verpeilt, aber lustig !
nenene das tut heute noch weh 

bei der abfahrt da wars der 2te sturz  und die nächste bin ich glaub ich noch 2 mal auf die fresse. wegen dieser verF***ten hayes hebel


----------



## JohG (17. Mai 2004)

jaa es war echt nen super geiles we. ich hoffe das bekommen wir nochmal so geil hin. dann vll in nem andren bikepark   die stimmung war einfach super, geiles wetter am sonntag, hat einfach spaß gemacht ..!!


 
johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. Mai 2004)

Hi, 
ich fand das Treffen auch mal cool, vorallem das auch nicht Alutech-Fahrer nett behandelt wurden! 
Schade, dass wir nicht länger da bleiben konnten!

@Johan_es : hab noch Bilder von dir, kannst mir mal deine Email geben,
damit ich sie dir schicken kann!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (17. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sag dir...als ich das erste mal den kompletten DH runterschoss...DAS war vielleicht ne dolle Überraschung mit dem Hardtail  Gottseidank nur son kleines , konnte ohne Bodenprobe weiterfahrn



Toll die SCH*** Kante wurde mir allerdings zum Verhältnis....
Die gesamte Strecke ist Familienfreundlich aber diese Kante war echt die Fiese SChwiegermutter   
Gruß 
Basti


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (18. Mai 2004)

35 pics vom Wildsautreffen auf www.community33.de ! danke an Dennis!


----------



## Aggressor (18. Mai 2004)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen senf loswerden.
ein extrem gelungenes WE.
fortsetzung kann gerne folgen, bin auf alle fälle dann wieder am start.
@ thomas ich hoffe du hast das geld für die sau zusammen bekommen.
@ all (die hat nämlich 225 ? gekostet)

@ denis ich hoffe deine leckere und kühlerfrischende bierversorgung ist auch von der kohle auf gegangen

nächstes alutech treffen mit kostenpauschale im vorfeld dann muß keiner der aktuere selber zuviel geld beisteuern.

ES WAR EINFACH NUR GEIL!!!!


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal ner Gruppe von 20 Leuten das sie im Weg stehen ohne dumm angemacht zu werden da hat ich kein Bock drauf !
> 
> Und die mit ihren Wildsau DHlern hätten wohl nicht viel gemerkt wen sie danach über mich rollen



wie wolfi schon sagte es waren keine 20 und mal im ernst, da war ja wohl ne echt lockere atmosphäre unter den leuten, wieso hätten die dich anmachen sollen, wenn du angemessen fragst bekommst auch meist ne angemessene reaktion


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sag dir...als ich das erste mal den kompletten DH runterschoss...DAS war vielleicht ne dolle Überraschung mit dem Hardtail  Gottseidank nur son kleines , konnte ohne Bodenprobe weiterfahrn



tricky halt


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2004)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> jaa es war echt nen super geiles we. ich hoffe das bekommen wir nochmal so geil hin. dann vll in nem andren bikepark   die stimmung war einfach super, geiles wetter am sonntag, hat einfach spaß gemacht ..!!
> 
> 
> 
> johannes



jetzt blick ich wer du hier im forum bist johannes -> johan_es


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2004)

barthez schrieb:
			
		

> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wieder ein Wochenende nur mit beknackten Fahrradfahrern!!!



besser kann man das nich ausdrücken


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> aber heulen dass der kleene mit dem HT die strecke schneller runterfetzt als du



jo der macht aber auch n ganzen tag nix anderes als fahrrad fahren und das nich schlecht, sein "großer" bruder is noch schneller


----------



## Aggressor (18. Mai 2004)

Bilder sind online auf http://www.fr-biker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSchocko (18. Mai 2004)

Aggressor schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder sind online auf http://www.fr-biker.de



komische bilder   Ist aj ne coole Dokumentation über den Verbleib von willi   und mein Rücken ist auch dabei


----------



## wolfi (19. Mai 2004)

McSchocko schrieb:
			
		

> komische bilder   Ist aj ne coole Dokumentation über den Verbleib von willi   und mein Rücken ist auch dabei


auch ein schöner rücken kann entzücken  
und ich dachte willi hätte ein fox-shirt angehabt...
*schnellwegrenn*
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## McSchocko (19. Mai 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> auch ein schöner rücken kann entzücken
> und ich dachte willi hätte ein fox-shirt angehabt...
> *schnellwegrenn*
> gruß
> der wolfi



*grummel*


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Mai 2004)

hier sind noch n paar pics
gezip 15 mb oderso

www.fuking-riders.net/100MSDCF.zip


----------



## DH-Corn (20. Mai 2004)

wer waren eigentlich die Typen die Samstagmorgen in dem Übungspark waren ??

wie 3 sind euch 3 entgegen gekommen!


----------



## DH-Corn (21. Mai 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir waren 4 (bzw. 3 und einer war drinnen) und sind gegen 12.45 Uhr dagewesen und anschließend irgendwann hochgefahren...


ne das war so um 8.30 einer mit ner Wildsau DH einer mit ner normalen und einer mit nem Giant Acid und ner DNM SC Gabel!


----------



## woodstock (21. Mai 2004)

öhm es waren doch nur 2 bzw später (d.h. sa abend) 3 dh säue da:

weiß mit ner super t war der johannes
alu-natur mit ner t8 war die downhillsau

später is ja dann noch der mcschocko mit seiner weißen mit der dorado dazugekommen


----------



## doppelkorn (21. Mai 2004)

dsa waren johannes, DHsau mit superT
sein kumpel mit den acid der sich gleich danach gepackt hat    , gute besserung von hier aus falls es immernoch weh tut   
und der andere könnte TOm gewesen sein


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. Mai 2004)

doppelkorn schrieb:
			
		

> dsa waren johannes, DHsau mit superT
> sein kumpel mit den acid der sich gleich danach gepackt hat    , gute besserung von hier aus falls es immernoch weh tut
> und der andere könnte TOm gewesen sein


jops 
als ich vom freecross zurück gekommen bin, bin ich mit den jungs auf die strecke , rumgefilmt..
leider is grad der sturz nich druff , nur das danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

